# Murphy Bed Plans



## bud brambley (Sep 11, 2004)

:help: Is there anyone out there has plans for a murphy bad double I would like to make contact thank you bud my


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bud brambley said:


> :help: Is there anyone out there has plans for a murphy bad double I would like to make contact thank you bud my


hi Bud:

Lee Valley has plans and hardware for murphy beds and folding beds.

Murphy Bed Plans by Veritas® - Lee Valley Tools

This page has the installation instructions for the springs. 

Lee Valley Tools - Spring Box Hardware for Fold-Down Beds

You'll have to search for " murphy bed " for the rest of the pages.

I'm sure you can also do a search for this on google with some results. After all they're not that rare.


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> hi Bud:
> 
> Lee Valley has plans and hardware for murphy beds and folding beds.
> 
> ...


NOTE: if you use this plan, make sur you make it for your matlas thikness.
By default, this plan is make for old 6" standard matlas.

So, do not do my mistake...
Beside that, it is a nice weekend project!
Ray


----------



## Brass Maven (Nov 20, 2011)

*Ikea Murphy bed*

Here is a link on using building a cabinet to house the Murphy bed mechanism.

"http://herbiesworld.blogspot.com/2009/04/guest-room-remodel-budget-murphy-bed.html"


----------



## nicbate (May 17, 2011)

*Horizontal mounted Murphy Bed*

Rockler has two for sale, one the normal vertical mounted bed and one is a horizontal.
just go to rockler dot com and search "Side Mount Murphy Bed Hardware".


----------



## Raymondabel (Dec 18, 2009)

I just ordre 2 kits from them:

Bienvenue sur B.O.F.F. Lits escamotables - Collection de lits escamotables

their free plans: Murphy beds, Wall Bed Mechanism for space saving. Design Wbs Distribution


Ray


----------

